# Problem with gentoo-sources-3.2.1 Need Help [SOLVED]

## sleepingsun

```
udevd[24210]: inotify_init failed: Function not implemented 

udevd[24210]: error initializing inotify 

/etc/init.d/udev[24209]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/sbin/udevd' 

/etc/init.d/udev[24212]: start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found 

/etc/init.d/udev[24196]: ERROR: udev failed to start 
```

Also i cant start ssh 

```
PRNG is not seeded 

ERROR: sshd failed to start 

.. 

Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents 

waiting for uevents to be processed... 

Assuming udev failed somewhere, as /dev/zero does not exist. 

start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found 

ERROR: udev failed to start 
```

Also i cant up gnome and kde also ... 

I try remerge gcc, glibc recompile kernel nothing helped need help and advice

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

post your kernel config in pastebin

looks like you should fix your kernel config.

----------

## Hu

This probably means that INOTIFY_USER=n, when it must be set to =y for modern udev to work.

----------

## sleepingsun

Its set to yes as it shuld be like you write me inotify = y dnotify = y

----------

## Hu

Then please do as Kaso_da_Zmok requested.  Post the output of zgrep -E '^[^#]' /proc/config.gz into a pastebin and provide the link here.

----------

## sleepingsun

clean all other gentoo-sources and .config and old config files reemerge gentoo-sources make clean compile kernel also do emerge -e system emerge -e world and everythings work fine now ! 

I have another error for new post !

----------

